# DIY Diabetes Management



## Josh DUK (Nov 7, 2019)

*Inspired by scientists and researchers, ordinary people are now taking elements of diabetes care into their own hands. People with Type 1 diabetes have found ways to ‘loop’ existing technology to create their own artificial pancreases and people are taking their own approaches to putting their Type 2 diabetes into remission. *


*For more information on DIY looping, visit https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/diabetes-technology/DIY-looping or read about it in the Winter edition of Balance magazine.*


*We’d love to hear your thoughts about DIY diabetes management, have you tried it yourself? *


----------

